# I want to improve my grow setup?



## SmokeStar21

Hey I built a grow box that sits on the floor. My plants are growing in it right now. After this grow I want to be able to grow clones of the plants above in a grow box underneath the vegetative growbox. I am going to build legs and raise the grow box off the ground. So this is my question how tall should I raise it off the ground. I want to set it up so I can move the clones up to the vegetative growbox and have a good cycle going. I want to continously have clones available to move up to the veggy grow box. I was also thinking of making the bottom the cloning/veggy grow box and the top could be for flowering. If anyone has any great ideas I would like to hear it. My grow closet is ~8feet tall, 2 1/2 feet deep and 4 1/2 feet wide.

Btw: I am not using aluminum foil it doesn't work that well this is just an old pic.


----------



## The haze one

well whut you want to do is build a shelf. Its as simple as three pieces of 2x4 each cut to proper length on will be on the back wall and the other two on ethier side wall then you cut a peice of plywood for the actually self part. I think thats a closet right? 
Are you using a completely diifernt room for flowerin plants?

you say you want room for the clones, but you want them sperate from the vegitative growth ??? Im think you mean you want space for the mother and the clones, and then the second space is for the flowering plants. So actually you would have mothers, clones and vegin plants all in the same place they all take the same light. And then above all those plants on the self would be your flowering plants.

Im suggestin this becuase it seems to me that you are usein a closet, I could be wrong hasnt been the first time and wont be the last.  Any ways hope that gives you an idea.


----------



## Mutt

I would put two seperate doors. To stop any light leaks into the flower area. That way you can work on the veg/clones without light hitting the flowering ones during their dark period.


----------



## SmokeStar21

The first pic is my setup now and the 2nd pic is what I want it to be. Yes that is a closet. I don't have another room I want to use to flower. I want to do it in the same closet. The top of the closet can be used be for flowering stage(It will have the biggest available space). I just need to build a space that can support clones or plants in the vegetative stage. My closet can only support 6 plants max on the topshelf(growbox). So what I want to do is make the bottom the cloning area. Once they are out of the cloning stage I want to grow them in the Veg stage in the same chamber. I want to  have a continous cycle and keep bring new plants onto the "flowering" shelf every time I am done with the harvest on the above shelf. So my question to you guys is what type of light should I buy. I already own a 400 watt hps that I was going to use for the flowering shelf. Should I buy some flourescents for the cloning/veg chamber or should I buy a Metal Halide setup. I know MH would be better in the vegetative cycle than flos would be but I am not sure how effective they would be for cloning. Also I believe flowering takes longer than cloning and vegetative combined so I don't just want they new plants sitting around waiting to be moved up. Maybe flos would be better than. I have seen some clone chambers with a plastic tent are these worth it? Also I wouldn't mind buying both flos and MH if it would help make great plants in the lower growbox. I am not sure how this is exactly going to work out so any help from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## sicnarf

consider using a 150watt MH for veg and mother area.


----------



## krsone

i would leave the cab alone and build a seprate clone space. Build a veg and clone rubbermaid tote you could use flour. for veg and clone and keep electric bill down some. Why use mothers just, clone and haverst time you'll have more bud bcuz not wasting space on plant that gives no bud .  If you want contact me and I will show you very cheap easy way to build it   It cost me less then 50 dollars and about 30 mins to set up


----------



## krsone

also noticed u have no ventilation labeled make sure finish product has it or the end results could be disappointting........


----------



## Eggman

Becareful with that aluminum foil. It'll create hot pockets. Use maylar and staples, or mylar and two sided tape. Add your second section and put a 6 inch glass tube down the center of your main section so the bottom of your plants get light during flowering.


----------

